# This is the "I was CAUGHT masturbating thread"  Share your stories



## Whipped Butter

I get the the most severe erotic urges at the damnest times.  After working at my place of work for a few months, i started regularily masturbating on my lunch break.  On one particular occasion, I forgot to lock the door.  So there I was sitting down on the toilet relaxing and wacking away with my pants and undies pulled down when suddenly the door opens.  I was in sheer awe and horror and struggled to put on my pants as this stranger just started laughing his ass off.  I'll never forget the look on his face though.


----------



## Olorin

LMAO!


I think I'll be the first to say I got caught by my mum when I was a kid.. =P


----------



## sOn

i remember when i got caught kindof. i was upstairs online. and i was was wacking it good. i heard someone come up stairs so i quit. then i heard my mom say " why does it smell like vasoline?" then i was like i got chapped lips. ive had a few close calls but sadly i cant remember.

but i do know that after years of chronic masturbation my wrists hurt and the muscles are like permently cramped. my wrists hurt all the time now.


----------



## gemslave

I almost always masturbate in the bathtub- so it's not much of an issue for me :D 
However there have been a few close calls, because sometimes if the pleasure is good enough i'll unconciously moan. 
I'm sure if my family hear me moaning while i'm in the bath they will put two and two together, hehe.

I think i did get caught a few times when i was a kid, like really young, but all kids do that without realising the "naughty"ness of it.


----------



## 247

i used to run up to my room everyday when i was in 5th-6th grade to jack off infront of the tv. i'd flip channels lookinog for some hot talk show host or sexy pop artist and wack away....god i feel so fuckin stupid now that i think of it...i woudl put this scrawny wooden chair infront of the door cuz i didnt have a lock...long story short my mom walked right in, wacked the wooden chair with the heavy door and saw me sitting infront of the tv nude under the belt with a shitload of handcream all over the place....

naturally i've become more subtle with my methods of masturbation but the other day i was wlaking to my room and my mom was knocking on my brothers door, which was locked (he is also currently in 6th grade.) so i walk up and im like "why wont he open the door what's he doing?" she looks at me with this weird look and says "i know what hes doing..." me, still being an idiot didnt get it so i said "huh...whats he doing?" so she said something like "what you did when u were his age in a locked room" i was like...shit....serously speechless how fuckiung awkard is it when you discuss old masturbation stories with your mom and you're still a teenager...godamn felt good letting it out


----------



## Whipped Butter

Olorin said:
			
		

> *LMAO!
> 
> 
> I think I'll be the first to say I got caught by my mum when I was a kid.. =P *



Could you tell us more about the experience?  How you did you react?  How did she react?  Did either of you ever talk about it afterwards?


----------



## Olorin

Sure I can, though it seems rather pretty much a standard getting caught story.

You know those channels, like 99 and 98 that have porn on them but are all wierd and you can't see anything? Well I was in 6th grade and had figured out how to get sound, and if you watched carefully enough you could see a tit or an ass here and there and me mom was at work and she had come home early and my usual masturbating technique is 'humping', and there I was ass hangin out jammin it out on the pillow and she walked in, shook her head and smirked and walked out.

Never spoke about it every again.


----------



## dark_angel177

^Hahaha thats fuckin hilarious.

Sorry I don't have any stories, I tend to be careful when and where I choke the chicken.


----------



## Mahan Atma

I'd simply like to register my disagreement with the %) smiley icon chosen for the title of this thread. If ever there was a thread calling for this one:

 

This is it.

BTW, I've never been caught masturbating, but I've been caught screwing a coupla times.


----------



## kennyseven

Son, thats really too bad, it must be difficult to work or do many things with sore wrists like that. I think you should file for "Permanent Disability". If you apply and are excepted you will never have to work again in your life and they could pay you upwards of 1800.00 dollars a month, maybe more. Not a bad piece of change for doing "fuck all." You just have to convince a panel of people that you can't work because you fucked-up your wrists because you jerk off too much. Maybe you should try the "Pocket Pussy." Or try keeping your bunched up hand stationary, while using your hips to pump your cock in and out of your greasy fist. Just a thought.


                                                              kenny7seven


----------



## cbns

i've been caught so many times its not even funny.

first of all my parents are very open to sexuality. when i was like 5 i was constantly fiddling around, not actually masturbating but playing. My mother taught me that this was OK, but not to do it in public.
I first learnt to actually masturbate and climax on a vacation in australia.
I was like 10 or 11. Once I learnt this new cool experience, I would masturbate every night. I didn't have any semen yet, so I could reach a climax and keep going or wait a few minutes and then continue.
We were on vacation so we all slept together in one hotel room, I was usually on the floor with a sleeping bag. *WHAP WHAP WHAP WHAP* against the sleeping bag blanket for like 2 hours every night. My parents said nothin, and I thought I was being prefectly discreet.
After a few weeks of the vacation I stopped doing this for some reason.(vacation lasted 3 months, it was a world-wide family tour)

When I was 14 or so I would jack off to porn in front of my laptop. No lock on my door, I was facing the door sideways so if you walked in you wouldn't be able to see my screen, nor get in properly cuz i put a chair in front of the door, my excuse for that was "moving stuff around". I konw my mom guessed what i was doing in there alot, and one time she was pissed cuz of a bad day and just braged in this time, without politely saying my door is stuck. She saw the porn on my comp, and I'm damn sure she saw my hand on my dick under the table. She took it fairly well, and said porn was bad but didn't mention any masturbation. Other times I have been on my bed with my laptop in front of my legs and jackin under the covers, and she'll walk in, I'll quickly close the media player and hide my activities under the sheets. Duh everyone knows what I've been doing. It still bugs me tho

damn i wrote alot ^^


----------



## Olorin

Yeah I gues that is fcken hilarious. But hey the squgglies are awesome! They teased ya so well!

lmao@the half naked dad one, I've had that happen as well.

cbris: gotta love the times you think about all the "discreet" sessions you had, and knowing they werent so "discreet" after all! 

=P


----------



## *sunflower*

Well I haven't been caught as such although I'm pretty sure the boys I lived with at the time knew I was using the detachable shower head for something other than its intended use but couldn't prove anything.

I have busted heaps of boyfriends/guy friends doing it though.  One time, I walked into a friend's rooms on uni res, knocked on his bedroom door and he ran out (presumably before I could walk in), zipping up his pants.  Only - he didnt have jocks on and the inevitable happened, he got pubic hair and god knows what else caught in his zipper.  He admitted later he was going for gold before I knocked.  

I'm pretty sure it hurt.  A lot.  I don't really know because I was too busy laughing.  Poor bastard.  Nothing's sacred on uni residences.


----------



## Olorin

Poor boy.. I'll bet it made your day though huh?


----------



## Piggaz

Ahh the good old "have u been caught" thread...:D
Been caught a couple times the worst one would have been when i was about 16.
Its 2 AM, school holidays everyone is asleep (or so i thought). The computer room was at the other end of the house, all lights are off, door is closed (no lock on the door). So im going for it, media player opened, maximised uno the deal and shorts + boxers down to my ankles. Dad walks in. What do i go for first? turb off the pron or cover myself up? i dive for the mouse... the cursor is going everywhere, couldnt close the bloody thing, not to mention sitting there starkas. In the end i just casually close the window. Dad walks out. Just wanted to die.
The next day he sat me down and gave me the 'masturbation talk'.... that went for 45 mins +.... it was HELL!
Quite funny now....


----------



## Olorin

I must admit the talk would SUCK.. Fortunately my dad doesn't have the heart enough to be a parent to me and I never had to suffer the talk.


----------



## Mellow*D

Never got caught, but sometimes my parents will barge in at inoppurtune times and then wonder why Im shitty and tell them to rack off.


----------



## Juna

I've never been caught masterbating, altho my mom knows about my toys and such... Man i even try to get caught, adds to the thrill.. on the other hand i have been caught having sex, and because of that my stepdad wont let me have guy'friends' over night anymore... Man im still mad at my mom for telling him.....


----------



## Olorin

I'll bet that talk sucked "Now soandso, your mom told me aobut what you did"


----------



## for_sho

One time I was having phone sex with a girl when I was home for christmas, and my mom walked in, I had the blanket over me but my pants were down around my ankles and those were hanging out.  I'm not sure if she knew what was going on but she never mentioned it.

Another time an ex and I were having sex and her friend walked into the house, and came right into the bedroom (the door was locked but if you turned the handle hard you could come in.)  We were lying on our side in a spooning position and I had pulled out when her friend walked in, but I slipped back in and was going really slow right in front of her friend (under the blankets.)  Her friend had no idea. :D

sho


----------



## sOn

kennyseven said:
			
		

> *Son, thats really too bad, it must be difficult to work or do many things with sore wrists like that. I think you should file for "Permanent Disability". If you apply and are excepted you will never have to work again in your life and they could pay you upwards of 1800.00 dollars a month, maybe more. Not a bad piece of change for doing "fuck all." You just have to convince a panel of people that you can't work because you fucked-up your wrists because you jerk off too much. Maybe you should try the "Pocket Pussy." Or try keeping your bunched up hand stationary, while using your hips to pump your cock in and out of your greasy fist. Just a thought.
> 
> 
> kenny7seven *



never thought of that... proabbly why i dont waste time chasing after girls. cause deep down inside i know if all else fails i got the internet, yea dont dog you know i got a foolproof plan


----------



## hashish2020

i dont get caught alot...been damned close alot, but my back is to the door, so i just adjust myself as  they come in the room, very uncomfortable convos after that.

This summer, I got walked in on a few times with this chick, but the last few were so my friends could see her tits, she was sorta embarassed but I couldnt stop laughing.  Dorm room, no lock.  she's a bit of an exhibitionist/camera whore too so im pretty sure the sex was always better after that....not that the summer is that clear.


----------



## Olorin

hashish2020 said:
			
		

> *i dont get caught alot...been damned close alot, but my back is to the door, so i just adjust myself as  they come in the room, very uncomfortable convos after that.
> 
> This summer, I got walked in on a few times with this chick, but the last few were so my friends could see her tits, she was sorta embarassed but I couldnt start laughing.  Dorm room, no lock.  she's a bit of an exhibitionist/camera whore too so im pretty sure the sex was always better after that....not that the summer is that clear. *




Niiiice


----------



## Daimo

Hmmmmm..... why hasn't dpuerto posted in this thread?


----------



## Olorin

LOL!!!

I was kind of wondering the same thing... Maybe he fell off a cliff? And wheres butros? He seems to be annoying enough to post something stupdly ridiculous in here.


----------



## Whipped Butter

One time, I wouldn't say I was caught, by my mom was snooping for drugs and found like 10 empty tubes of ky jelly haha.


----------



## sOn

i dont have drugs saved to be snooped...wish i did badly though. but i do have alot of paranphillia, suprisinly enough they havent noticed or they did but ignore the fact that there son does drugs


----------



## FaerieBum

I havent been right out busted....well maybe.

When i was about 6 i discovered that if i rubbed myself it felt pretty rad. My family was pretty chill on stuff but we had never discussed masterbation, i also lived in a hick town so i guess i didnt know any better. One time i'm just chillin on the couch watching get smart and i decide i'm bored so i'm going to stick my hand under my pink courderoys and start rubbing myself...(i would stay above the undies though). Anyways i stop and then decide im gonna give my 4 year old sis advice, saying if shes ever bored to just stick her hand in her pants and rub herself, because its pretty fun. I thought it was harmless...like a game of basketball or something. My parents overheard me from the kitchen and were pissing themselves laughing.

 When I was in 6 grade i'd come home early from school sometimes while my parents were at work...I'd take a hop in the tub and play with the shower head. Sometimes i'd let loose and start moaning....when i'd get out my parents would be home sometimes..they probably heard me.

Now when i was 17 my mum bought this electric lint remover thing....and when you turned it on it vibrated...so i'd use the handle to get myself off, it worked pretty well. I always put it back in the right place, however- one night i come home in a drunken horny stupor...and take it to bed with me. After i get myself off i was so exhausted i just passed out with the fucker in my hand. My mom wakes me in the early afternoon ripping the blankets off my bed, its laundry day she wants to wash the sheets. Lo and behold theres the lint remover, still in my hand. She asked why i had it there...i told her there was lint on my blanket??? lol


----------



## Olorin

You=the funniest chick ever.


----------



## FaerieBum

^^teehee why thank you


----------



## dance4life

edit (double post)


----------



## dance4life

lol.. that is pretty funny

i got caught once when i was.. i dont know.. like 11 or 12 or something by my mom.  i used to come home from school and find like some steamy scene on one of the soaps on tv and get off on it.. anyway my mom came home and came downstairs (which was like my area) so i cover up, flick the channel and she asks me how my day was.  i'm like "yeah it was great thanks" not realizing that the blanket is tad too small.  so she lifts it up and there i am all naked.  god was that ever embarrassing.  she gave me this dirty look, dropped the blanket and ran upstairs.  think she was as embarrassed as me..


----------



## dishyOperator

i was caught several times when i was much younger. a couple times by my mom and she told me i would get a disease if i continued to touch myself in "that way."

and once in pre-school during nap time; the counselor caught me and as punishment i had to stand on my bed while the other kids napped.  damn Soviet Union cruelty.

i had shame issues with masturbation, which didn't fade until i was 18 or so.


----------



## Trubble

My son is 15 months old and whenever his nappy is off he's going for it..


----------



## MoeBro

I've had the fortune of having acute hearing, and misfortune of snoopy parents, always wanting to know what I've been up to. 

The only close shave I've had was a few years back when my mother decided that I was online too late at night, and it wasnt for study purposes (she had this thing about weekday computer use for recreation.) So she snuck towards my study. An executive-style computer chair saved me from being exposed, but I did have a rather hardcore video playing on the computer, muted.

Teaches me to leave the door closed to the room - it sorta mutes your hearing

The idea of getting caught is a turn on though. I don't particularly think it'd be much fun in itself though.

 - moe


----------



## Winsom

I was double taping some porno video from a mate as a lad around about 96' I had it all set up, two VCR (mine and my parents) in my room. Yes i was living with the olds. I set it up and went out foir a bit. I had a lock on my door so I thought I was safe.

Turns out my old man wanted to know why his VCR was gone and went looking for it. I come home and try and enter my room and the door slams shut. Then I heard my old man shout "Hang on" FROM MY ROOM !

He walks finishes up and opens the door and walks past me with his shirt in his hands.................we never spoke of it, EVER !

Winsom


----------



## Psychonaut777

^ ahhahahahaha oh man that's hillarious.

I got caught once by my friend but it was no big secret I was in there wackin it and he decided to pick the lock and bust the door in anyways. Bastards.


----------



## dj2tall_wunderboicv2

1 time I was so horney and I had such a long trip to work, but luckily I had my handy dandy vibrator, I was driving down the interstate headed towards work which was about 30 minutes away.
I was wearing a skirt and so I got this bright idea that I wanted to get off at least 5 times before I got work (it helps me relax). 
I started driving with my knees and masturbating with my toy. I put the toy where I could just sit on it and move around.
I was hitting every bump, crack, and rock in the road! It was nice! 
I was driving in the fast lane paying attention to the road staight ahead and getting off like boom boom boom.
When all of a sudden I glance in my rearview and notice I am getting pulled over the trooper was flagging me down. I was like DAMN. 
What am I gonna do you know I was freaking out!
So I start to pull over and sure enough he stays behind me.
He gets out of the car and I am trying to reach down and turn the vibe off without him seeing!!
I dont know if he seen it but he asked how fast I was going and I said I didnt know and he said 110 in a 70!!!

I was like YIKES!
$50.00 fine and 2 points of my DL.
Glad I got outta that!!


----------



## Winsom

you should have just pulled it out and smiled, he'd prolly let you of LOL


----------



## sonicnature

FaerieBum said:
			
		

> *I havent been right out busted....well maybe.
> 
> When i was about 6 i discovered that if i rubbed myself it felt pretty rad. My family was pretty chill on stuff but we had never discussed masterbation, i also lived in a hick town so i guess i didnt know any better. One time i'm just chillin on the couch watching get smart and i decide i'm bored so i'm going to stick my hand under my pink courderoys and start rubbing myself...(i would stay above the undies though). Anyways i stop and then decide im gonna give my 4 year old sis advice, saying if shes ever bored to just stick her hand in her pants and rub herself, because its pretty fun. I thought it was harmless...like a game of basketball or something. My parents overheard me from the kitchen and were pissing themselves laughing.
> 
> When I was in 6 grade i'd come home early from school sometimes while my parents were at work...I'd take a hop in the tub and play with the shower head. Sometimes i'd let loose and start moaning....when i'd get out my parents would be home sometimes..they probably heard me.
> 
> Now when i was 17 my mum bought this electric lint remover thing....and when you turned it on it vibrated...so i'd use the handle to get myself off, it worked pretty well. I always put it back in the right place, however- one night i come home in a drunken horny stupor...and take it to bed with me. After i get myself off i was so exhausted i just passed out with the fucker in my hand. My mom wakes me in the early afternoon ripping the blankets off my bed, its laundry day she wants to wash the sheets. Lo and behold theres the lint remover, still in my hand. She asked why i had it there...i told her there was lint on my blanket??? lol *



omg.. i cant stop laughing


----------



## Annapurna1

dj2tall_wunderboicv2 said:
			
		

> *1 time I was so horney and I had such a long trip to work, but luckily I had my handy dandy vibrator, I was driving down the interstate headed towards work which was about 30 minutes away.
> I was wearing a skirt and so I got this bright idea that I wanted to get off at least 5 times before I got work (it helps me relax).
> I started driving with my knees and masturbating with my toy. I put the toy where I could just sit on it and move around.
> I was hitting every bump, crack, and rock in the road! It was nice!
> I was driving in the fast lane paying attention to the road staight ahead and getting off like boom boom boom.
> When all of a sudden I glance in my rearview and notice I am getting pulled over the trooper was flagging me down. I was like DAMN.
> What am I gonna do you know I was freaking out!
> So I start to pull over and sure enough he stays behind me.
> He gets out of the car and I am trying to reach down and turn the vibe off without him seeing!!
> I dont know if he seen it but he asked how fast I was going and I said I didnt know and he said 110 in a 70!!!
> 
> I was like YIKES!
> $50.00 fine and 2 points of my DL.
> Glad I got outta that!! *



you might have killed yourself..and the coroner would have found the dildo still inside you...and then it goes on your death certificate..which would be the second most embarrassing DC besides catherine the greats'...next time..use a port-a-potty...

BTW...i've never actually been caught mistressbating..which is a small miracle given how much i do it...but once when i was staying at freinds'..someone knocked on the door when i was in the middle of it...and when i answered she said she thought a wild animal had climbed in the window (it smelled like it too)...i told her thats what it was and that i chased it out  ...but im not sure if she believed me...


----------



## JustinTime

Winsom said:
			
		

> *I was double taping some porno video from a mate as a lad around about 96' I had it all set up, two VCR (mine and my parents) in my room. Yes i was living with the olds. I set it up and went out foir a bit. I had a lock on my door so I thought I was safe.
> 
> Turns out my old man wanted to know why his VCR was gone and went looking for it. I come home and try and enter my room and the door slams shut. Then I heard my old man shout "Hang on" FROM MY ROOM !
> 
> He walks finishes up and opens the door and walks past me with his shirt in his hands.................we never spoke of it, EVER !
> 
> Winsom *



I've found porn on my dad's computer. Pictures, links to internet sites, dialers. 

I never brought it up.


----------



## Apple

GUILTY = PHONE SEX

In high school my longtime bf and I got the great idea to try phone sex... well this became something we would do ALL THE TIME and EVERY TIME we talked on the phone. Well one night my mom needed to use the phone so she picks it up and heres "Awww, tell me how you like it, awwwewww" she then bursts out laughing and tells the two of us to finish our session latter.... I WANTED TO DIE... needless to say ... we chilled the phone love for a few days and LUCKY FOR ME .. my mom has never said a word about it~


----------



## ExtremeODD

never got caught, but I pulled some bullet time with some nut, it came flying at my face, I ducked it barely missed me, then another spirt came, but I wasnt quick enough and it nailed me right above the eye...


----------



## prince albert

usually I rub one out about 3-6 times a day. i have a ridiculous libido and no self control. see what not having a girlfriend does? 

never been caught in the act , because i usually yell "HEY I GOTTA JACK OFF SO DON'T BOTHER ME FOR A FEW"  and nobody will knock on the door.


----------



## keystroke

albert, you just made me laugh so fucking hard at that last post ..... you are a funny funny man!


----------



## 812gethigh

i walked in on my husband the other day. went like this......i was going to the post office to pick up a certified letter (and those are never good news) but anyways....i was going to head straight to work afterward but the line wasn't long and i was in and out so i decided to stop back at home. so, i unlock the front door and walk in, see my husband sitting in front of the computer with no clothes on, staring at a blank screen (cos i had walked in) with a was of tissues in front of him. i'm like, so, you're masturbating. he's like, no i wasn't. i was like yes "you were...i dont' care, there's nothing wrong with that." but he still wouldn't admit it to me. i guess he was embarrased. dont' know why though, have seen him do it before. no big deal.


----------



## prince albert

dj2tall_wunderboicv2 said:
			
		

> *1 time I was so horney and I had such a long trip to work, but luckily I had my handy dandy vibrator, I was driving down the interstate headed towards work which was about 30 minutes away.
> I was wearing a skirt and so I got this bright idea that I wanted to get off at least 5 times before I got work (it helps me relax).
> I started driving with my knees and masturbating with my toy. I put the toy where I could just sit on it and move around.
> I was hitting every bump, crack, and rock in the road! It was nice!
> I was driving in the fast lane paying attention to the road staight ahead and getting off like boom boom boom.
> When all of a sudden I glance in my rearview and notice I am getting pulled over the trooper was flagging me down. I was like DAMN.
> What am I gonna do you know I was freaking out!
> So I start to pull over and sure enough he stays behind me.
> He gets out of the car and I am trying to reach down and turn the vibe off without him seeing!!
> I dont know if he seen it but he asked how fast I was going and I said I didnt know and he said 110 in a 70!!!
> 
> I was like YIKES!
> $50.00 fine and 2 points of my DL.
> Glad I got outta that!! *




HOLY CRAP THAT IS HOT

i think i need to go lock my door now- good story!


----------



## monark

ExtremeODD said:
			
		

> never got caught, but I pulled some bullet time with some nut, it came flying at my face, I ducked it barely missed me, then another spirt came, but I wasnt quick enough and it nailed me right above the eye...



LMFAO what the FUCK. hahahahahaahahaha


----------



## Live&Learn

When I was 12 years old I was just getting into... I guess you could say.. exploring my body. I had Howard stern on and I had stolen a porno mag from my big brother. It was the night before Easter Sunday. 

Well, I was getting into the porno mag and I decided to try this whole masturbating thing out for another spin. 
I waited till about 4-5am in the morning because I was so paranoid, and I guess I slipped into a bit of a wakeful sleep before I began.

So I woke up the next day still in the position I was in when I started my "exploration" and I put the mag away and got dressed and went downstairs to see my Easter Basket... When my whole family started laughing hysterically the minute I walked into the kitchen. 

It turns out my brother heard me wacking my arm against the wall while I was doing my thang... He walked in on my Jerking off in a transe, half asleep, and I guess I looked up with him and just kept going for as long as he watched before he closed the door. I never remembered doing that, it was an interesting experience and always fun to tell. 

Wow, my posts get long when I'm on opiates!


----------



## DivineMomenT

I got caught by my mom once.  I was up in my room, on the computer, watching a porno, and she came in.  I couldn't act fast enough to do anything.  I tried to cut off the screen but it was too late.  I was caught red handed.  I felt so embarrassed.  She just walked out and didn't say anything about it.

I had some close calls too.  Once, I was on the family computer, wacking it, and my mom walks in.  I was able to close the screen but I had to act in a hurry and my dick was still hard as a rock.  I just put it under the desk and had to talk to my mom for like 5 minutes.  I'm not sure if she knew, but I was scared as hell.


----------



## acid_staind

i' ve never been caught but once while i was sitting in a wooden chair i was really getting into it and i leaned all the way back and the damn chair split in half and i crashed to the ground. haha. i still get a good laugh thinking about that one.


----------



## Jabberwocky

812gethigh said:
			
		

> i walked in on my husband the other day. went like this......i was going to the post office to pick up a certified letter (and those are never good news) but anyways....i was going to head straight to work afterward but the line wasn't long and i was in and out so i decided to stop back at home. so, i unlock the front door and walk in, see my husband sitting in front of the computer with no clothes on, staring at a blank screen (cos i had walked in) with a was of tissues in front of him. i'm like, so, you're masturbating. he's like, no i wasn't. i was like yes "you were...i dont' care, there's nothing wrong with that." but he still wouldn't admit it to me. i guess he was embarrased. dont' know why though, have seen him do it before. no big deal.


he was looking at gay porn


----------



## veRGe

One time back in middle school I didn't necessarily get caught jacking off but I was just getting into it really and I had used scented lotion to beat it. I started jacking it right after showering so I had an excuse to have my door closed and locked while my parents were home and I could be naked in there "drying off" or whatever haha. My mom knocked on the door one time after I had been "drying off" for about thirty minutes and I cleaned up really quickly and opened the door and she said "geeze why does it smell so damn fruity in here" haha and I just didn't say anything.

And it was always awkward telling my mom that I needed a new huge bottle of lotion while she was at the store 'cause I had used all the other ones for my "dry skin."

I did get walked in on by my older brother one time when my (at the time) girlfriend was giving me head on my couch. He just started laughing and walked out as she started freaking out lol. I thought it was funny and he was cool. She's still embarrassed today to talk to him haha.

I've had some damn close calls though, getting blow/handjobs, eating her out, or having sex with my girlfriend with my parents home and whatnot. Close calls indeed.


----------



## Shvibzik

I wasn't exactly caught in the act, but lately I have been in the habit of both catching a great nod and sending webcams to my girlfriend, who is away.

Two days in a row this week my mother, at 7:30 am (i am a college student home for summer) barged into my room, shook me awake, and noticed a (different) dildo/vibe lying next to me.  And she said "well, you must not really be all that sick if that's what you spend all your time doing" (stomach issues, OKed by some good shit, but I wasn't gonna say that).  What I said was worse.  I was just so pissed about her infiltrating my space for 19 years that I said "you really wanna know?  I send webcams to my girlfriend."

So then on top of being woken up, yelled at, having a big black jelly dildo next to me, and then being told I wasn't sick, I had to deal with a lecture about who can get hold of our videos (streaming from skype so im not too worried), whatever.  

...then I had a wake and bake on her.  I bet she steals my shit when she is pissed at me too.


----------



## socko

I've been caught several times.  The worst was when I wasn't even cuaght in the act. This was when I was a Freshman in high school in chemiststry class. This guy who sat next to me noticed that my left forearm was a lot bigger than my right forearm.  He smirked and asked me why one arm was bigger. Then he literally shouts to the whole class and says "Hey look, this guy's left arm is bigger than his right arm," and everybody busts out laughing.  Needless to say, I started pulling it with my opposite hand, and I wore long sleeves until my right arm was built up to the same size as my left.


----------



## quadratik

My friend was telling me about a friend of mine being caught:
They were staying the night at his place, and they walked in on him just wackin it. He struggled to pull his pants up, and this happened about 4 times.

At the 5th time, they busted in the door and he just kept goin XD he said "fuck it" and just kept on going.

The other night, me and my girl were fucking in her friends car. All of a sudden all 5 of her friends walk to the car and see my bare fucking ass, and me and my girl are almost completely naked. my friend was like "oh god another mark on the list for the number of times i have seen ryan's ass".

Haha, not masturbating, but still


----------



## Crackedout420

dj2tall_wunderboicv2 said:


> 1 time I was so horney and I had such a long trip to work, but luckily I had my handy dandy vibrator, I was driving down the interstate headed towards work which was about 30 minutes away.
> I was wearing a skirt and so I got this bright idea that I wanted to get off at least 5 times before I got work (it helps me relax).
> I started driving with my knees and masturbating with my toy. I put the toy where I could just sit on it and move around.
> I was hitting every bump, crack, and rock in the road! It was nice!
> I was driving in the fast lane paying attention to the road staight ahead and getting off like boom boom boom.
> When all of a sudden I glance in my rearview and notice I am getting pulled over the trooper was flagging me down. I was like DAMN.
> What am I gonna do you know I was freaking out!
> So I start to pull over and sure enough he stays behind me.
> He gets out of the car and I am trying to reach down and turn the vibe off without him seeing!!
> I dont know if he seen it but he asked how fast I was going and I said I didnt know and he said 110 in a 70!!!
> 
> I was like YIKES!
> $50.00 fine and 2 points of my DL.
> Glad I got outta that!!


Honestly as a straight female this turns me on. A lot.


----------

